# Is there single good looking man with LONG MIDFACE?



## LocalDanger (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't think there is a single one besides Dellisola and even he doesn't have that much of a long nose mostly shit ipd. Same with Tyson.

And before you say Ian or Matt Bomer, Zyan I made same mistake in past they all have compact midfaces short nose but bad ipd giving them bad midface ratio. But their faces are COMPACT.

Is there a single gl male with actually long midface like coming from long nose not bad ipd?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 12, 2021)

there is many actually, for example vinnie hacker, prime john travolta etc


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 12, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> there is many actually, for example vinnie hacker, prime john travolta etc


Vinnie Hacker very interesting bro but I can't believe it he always looked like he has compact face. Did you measure it how did you figure it out?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bad ipd and long midface are the same thing


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 12, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Vinnie Hacker very interesting bro but I can't believe it he always looked like he has compact face. Did you measure it how did you figure it out?


i didnt measure it, his midface is just obviously long, I was lookin at him the other day and thought "holy shit his midface is gigalong", but it took me awhile to notice


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 12, 2021)

tom cruise has a long nose


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 12, 2021)

Noah Mills


----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Aug 12, 2021)

Alessandro Dellisola
Tyson Ballou


----------



## one job away (Aug 16, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't think there is a single one besides Dellisola and even he doesn't have that much of a long nose mostly shit ipd. Same with Tyson.
> 
> And before you say Ian or Matt Bomer, Zyan I made same mistake in past they all have compact midfaces short nose but bad ipd giving them bad midface ratio. But their faces are COMPACT.
> 
> Is there a single gl male with actually long midface like coming from long nose not bad ipd?


Adrian conrad. Christian hogue. Toni mahfud, chris carmack, David Beckham, Mariano do vaio.

Also why do you care? Your Midface is fine bro. You look good.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> Adrian conrad. Christian hogue. Toni mahfud, chris carmack, David Beckham, Mariano do vaio.
> 
> Also why do you care? Your Midface is fine bro. You look good.


Thanks for the list bro.

Idk that's main thing I obsess about other than height tbh


----------



## one job away (Aug 16, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Thanks for the list bro.
> 
> Idk that's main thing I obsess about other than height tbh


Np. Some are Debatable on the long midface but IMO they all have either a Long or longish Midface. Adrian Conrad has quite an long one tho. But yeah with everything if you go too extrem it looks shit.


----------



## one job away (Aug 16, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Thanks for the list bro.
> 
> Idk that's main thing I obsess about other than height tbh


Yeah you don’t need to worry bra. Your mod face is beatiful


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> Yeah you don’t need to worry bra. Your mod face is beatiful


Thank you my bro yours too 😘


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 16, 2021)

me


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

PingPong said:


> me


Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 16, 2021)

no


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 16, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Pics or larp


yarp


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> no


Ironic considering your Avi but probably lens distortion


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 25, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Noah Mills


Jack Fowler love island


----------



## thecel (Aug 25, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> there is many actually, for example vinnie hacker, prime john travolta etc











This forum has literally zero clue about what a long midface is


I'm literally tired of having to see people on here calling everybody whose nose is 1 mm longer than Lachowski's ''long midface''. So let's it clear it out once and for all: This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface These are...




looksmax.org





This is NOT a long midface.






This is NOT a long midface.


----------



## thecel (Aug 25, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Noah Mills



Chadlite.

His midface isn’t long.

jfl









This forum has literally zero clue about what a long midface is


I'm literally tired of having to see people on here calling everybody whose nose is 1 mm longer than Lachowski's ''long midface''. So let's it clear it out once and for all: This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface These are...




looksmax.org


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 26, 2021)

thecel said:


> This forum has literally zero clue about what a long midface is
> 
> 
> I'm literally tired of having to see people on here calling everybody whose nose is 1 mm longer than Lachowski's ''long midface''. So let's it clear it out once and for all: This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface These are...
> ...


Lol


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 26, 2021)

Ok
Some guys looking good with actually a LONG midface 



















I can add more too but u get the point


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 26, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Ok
> Some guys looking good with actually a LONG midface
> 
> View attachment 1287072
> ...


No if you have more feel free to add more lifefuel lol

Also orb I guess and guy in your avi


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 26, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> there is many actually, for example vinnie hacker, prime john travolta etc


Vinnie Hacker looks like a discord pedophile, and extreme cope at John Travolta.


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 26, 2021)

Orb


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 26, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No if you have more feel free to add more lifefuel lol
> 
> Also orb I guess and guy in your avi


I will later kinda lazy rn 
Orb doesnt have a long midface its just his chin and jaw overall is small for his skull


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 26, 2021)

David schwimmer


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 26, 2021)

Michael yerger


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 26, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> David schwimmer
> View attachment 1287209


hairline of the gods @SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> hairline of the gods @SubhumanCurrycel


khabib hairline mogs


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> hairline of the gods @SubhumanCurrycel


Waste of hair genetics


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 26, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No if you have more feel free to add more lifefuel lol
> 
> Also orb I guess and guy in your avi






























Long midface (sometimes) is not a problem if you have other features to harmonize it


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 26, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> View attachment 1287521
> View attachment 1287523
> View attachment 1287526
> View attachment 1287524
> ...


Ty bro yeah solid failo but not over type of failo


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 26, 2021)

Just like any other failo if someone has top tier features it can make up for it, but nothing changes long midface itself is so bad (below 0.95 is when it’s too long) that someone needs top tier features to look gud


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 26, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Ty bro yeah solid failo but not over type of failo


My observation
If you have a long midface

Your focus should be on balancing FWHR

By hair (you have to fraude a big skull)
By having angular lower third
By being forward grown (chin , zygos and browridge or good thick eyebrows)
Having a long PFL
Wide spaced eyes (these 2 traits of eyes are very important since eye spacing heavily influences FWHR . Also IPD can be maxxed by the eyebrow method. )
A wide neck
A good stubble helps too


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 26, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> My observation
> If you have a long midface
> 
> Your focus should be on balancing FWHR
> ...


Also IPD can be maxxed by the eyebrow method. ) can you elab bro


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 27, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Also IPD can be maxxed by the eyebrow method. ) can you elab bro


There's a thread on here on it 
I cant remember but you can find it if you search


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 27, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> There's a thread on here on it
> I cant remember but you can find it if you search


What should I write btw what key words on Google or something


----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Lolcel (Aug 28, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> What should I write btw what key words on Google or something


Can't find the real one
But this is good too 
https://forum.****************/threads/looksmaxxing-guide-for-low-ipd-cels-high-iq.992/


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 28, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Can't find the real one
> But this is good too
> https://forum.****************/threads/looksmaxxing-guide-for-low-ipd-cels-high-iq.992/


Thanks bro


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 28, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Can't find the real one
> But this is good too
> https://forum.****************/threads/looksmaxxing-guide-for-low-ipd-cels-high-iq.992/


Btw do you remember key takeaway from the other one you mentioned


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 29, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Btw do you remember key takeaway from the other one you mentioned


Yeah
Ipd can be frauded by 2 things 

Eyebrows and nasalbridge 
Manipulating these 2 can change the perving IPD dramatically


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 29, 2021)

0


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 29, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Yeah
> Ipd can be frauded by 2 things
> 
> Eyebrows and nasalbridge
> Manipulating these 2 can change the perving IPD dramatically


Thanks I guess I can't fraud nasal bridge.

But as far as eyebrows what were the tips?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 29, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Keanu reeves looks good


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 29, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't think there is a single one besides Dellisola and even he doesn't have that much of a long nose mostly shit ipd. Same with Tyson.
> 
> And before you say Ian or Matt Bomer, Zyan I made same mistake in past they all have compact midfaces short nose but bad ipd giving them bad midface ratio. But their faces are COMPACT.
> 
> Is there a single gl male with actually long midface like coming from long nose not bad ipd?


Absolute length of midface isn't the issue, rather it is a low FWHR that gives the illusion of a long midface.


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 29, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Thanks I guess I can't fraud nasal bridge.
> 
> But as far as eyebrows what were the tips?


In the case of horsecels (low IPDcels) 
Increasing eyebrows length by minox or something else

Will increase percieved IPD


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 29, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> In the case of horsecels (low IPDcels)
> Increasing eyebrows length by minox or something else
> 
> Will increase percieved IPD


Should you increase lenght both inward and outward


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 29, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Should you increase lenght both inward and outward


No only outwards 
Inwards will do the opposite effect


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 29, 2021)

Legit non of the pics posted are actually a long mid face, this forum is so autistic, go and measure the people posted here and you'll see they are at least 0.9 ratio.

This is an actual long midface


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 29, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Legit non of the pics posted are actually a long mid face, this forum is so autistic, go and measure the people posted here and you'll see they are at least 0.9 ratio.
> 
> This is an actual long midface
> View attachment 1292442


I thought anything below 0.98/0.97 is considered longish and anything Lower than 0.93/0.94 is considered very long midface


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 29, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I thought anything below 0.98/0.97 is considered longish and anything Lower than 0.93/0.94 is considered very long midface


No, bellow 0.9 is when its true long objectively and you are a legit horsecel like Roger Waters that i posted which normies always meme his mid face. Ideal midface is 0.95-1.05


----------



## Yellowskies (Aug 29, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Ok
> Some guys looking good with actually a LONG midface
> 
> View attachment 1287072
> ...



Jon looks so damn good


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 29, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> Jon looks so damn good


Best cheekbones jaw lips combination I've seen


----------



## Yellowskies (Aug 29, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Best cheekbones I've seen



best eye brows

best collagen, best lips mouth area

low bf masculine face of peace


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 29, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> best eye brows
> 
> best collagen, best lips mouth area
> 
> low bf masculine face of peace


Yeah i edited it lol
Ik those features are good but just mentioning what strikes in him the most

Tho i wont say his collagen is good especially when he's an oldcel now


----------



## Yellowskies (Aug 29, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Yeah i edited it lol
> Ik those features are good but just mentioning what strikes in him the most
> 
> Tho i wont say his collagen is good especially when he's an oldcel now



its over for non-kartojarenacels


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 29, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> its over for non-kartojarenacels


Wtf is that surname tho


----------



## Slob (Aug 30, 2021)

Cope. Longer midface = more masculine and dimorphic. Short midface makes you look like you haven't hit puberty.


----------



## thecel (Oct 15, 2021)

Z3n said:


> Alessandro Dellisola
> Tyson Ballou











This forum has literally zero clue about what a long midface is


I'm literally tired of having to see people on here calling everybody whose nose is 1 mm longer than Lachowski's ''long midface''. So let's it clear it out once and for all: This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface This is NOT a long midface These are...




looksmax.org


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 24, 2021)

Slob said:


> Cope. Longer midface = more masculine and dimorphic. Short midface makes you look like you haven't hit puberty.


Did u touch his chin or jaw? Looks more robust


----------

